# Consulta sobre 1000 esquemas de amplificadores



## zamurai (Nov 23, 2007)

Saludos
existe un manual que contiene 1000 esquemas de amplificador http://www.deremate.com.ar/accdb/viewItem.asp?IDI=15723787 quiciera saber si alguien lo ha comprado y si me lo recomienda le agradecia su respuesta


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

Para que lo utilizarías.?

Hay de todo en la web, y en esto foro..

no lo conozco, ni lo compraría.. a no ser que necesite algo muy específico..


----------



## zamurai (Dic 27, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Para que lo utilizarías.?
> 
> Hay de todo en la web, y en esto foro..
> 
> no lo conozco, ni lo compraría.. a no ser que necesite algo muy específico..



Gracias por la respuesta y tienes razon hay muchos proyectos en la web


----------



## Javitronic (Ene 3, 2008)

si tienes money normal  intenta hacerlos
que no te costara nada 
y veras la satisfaccion que da armarlos


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 5, 2011)

hola ando buscando esquemas de amplificadores, en particular el de un accord kg-70p para poder repararlo. si alguien lo tiene estaria muy agradecido
Saludos.


----------

